# Rebel XS<T3i<Canon 60d?



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

Not saying that i will upgrade 
But i would like some opinions,
Is the t3i better than the XS, and if so is it a substantial difference? And is the 60d better than the t3i, and is that a massive difference? And is there a big differnece between the 60d and the xs?


----------



## PJL (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to seem rude, but have you done any modicum of research on these cameras or just heard the names?


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

PJL said:


> Not to seem rude, but have you done any modicum of research on these cameras or just heard the names?


No, you're not being rude, I did forget to mention, I have done lots of research on them, i was looking for opinions on an upgrade from a rebel, should i go with the D60 or  the T3i, im not big into filming, but i would like to give it a shot, and my friend does filming so he said he would teach me, and the t3i and the D60 both having cameras that you can film with i was curious as to which would be best to do both?


----------



## PJL (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, OK. Yeah, your immediate question seemed a little too...open. Don't know too much about video, unfortunately. With the 60D, it doesn't seem like the big jump the 50D used to be over the Rebel class, quite frankly. Viewfinder coverage is only 1% better than the T3i; resolution is the same; processor is the same; same number of AF points total, although the 60D has all cross-type, whereas the T3i only has a cross-type AF point in the center; both have 1080p video capability with manual focus. The 60D is going to be slightly bigger, but again, not as much of a size difference as the 50D over the Rebels. A lot of people who are x0D class purists are kind of irritated by the changes Canon made with the 60D, which is now more of a Super Rebel rather than a "prosumer" camera. They probably want people to spend more and go up to the 7D. For me, though, I would go with the 60D just because it retains most of the x0D class controls, which includes another adjustment wheel on the back, allowing you to more control over exposure compensation, aperture, or other functions (depending on setting) without having to take your eye away from the view finder.

You can find complete performance breakdowns of both cameras at Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ

Either of those cameras blows the XS out of the water, though.


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

Thankyou very much  this was just the opinion i was looking for, Honestly, the size of the camera dosent mean much to me, but im going to go find the breakdowns now 
Thanks so much


----------



## Smitzel269 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was stuck between a t3i and a 60d. I was pretty set on a 60d but my price limit is 1,000 and the 60d is 1,200. The t3i has a lot of options with video settings, but the 60d is generally the better still picture camera. YouTube - &#x202a;Canon EOS 600D (T3i) vs 60D: Which one is better? (plus bonus material)&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2011)

Before you rush to change bodies consider your lens line up first - lenses generally speaking give you more quality for your cash over newer bodies (within reason of course). It can well benefit you to upgrade glass before your body.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2011)

I concur with PJL.

The XS is simple the least expensive DSLR in the line up.  It's got the least amount of features etc.  Compared to the others, the only attractive bit is the price.  
The T3i, is the latest, greatest generation of the Rebel family.  I don't know the specs, but I'd guess that's it's much more well apointed than the XS, and probably a good bit more expensive.

The 60D is (or is supposed to be) a whole level above the Rebels.  It's bigger and the economics will be quite a bit different.  In other words, the layout of the controls is different than the rebels, and there is more control at your finger tips, where as with the Rebels, you would need to go into the menus for the more advanced features.  That was certainly the case when the 20D, 30D, 40D & 50D were current.  The 60D is has diverged from that line and it's actually much closer to the Rebels.  It's still a better camera than the T3i...it's just that the 60D isn't 'as much' better than the 50D was better than the T2i etc.  

The 7D is the next step up...and I think Canon made the 60D the way it is, because now it fits perfectly in the middle of the T3i and the 7D.

When it comes to choosing which one to get.  I think you need to go over the features.  If you need something that the higher level camera has, then that's what you should get.  But another important factor is the size and the ergonomics.  As such, I'd recommend going into a camera store and holding the different models.  You may find that one is too small or too big etc....and that may be the deciding factor for you.


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I concur with PJL.
> 
> The XS is simple the least expensive DSLR in the line up.  It's got the least amount of features etc.  Compared to the others, the only attractive bit is the price.
> The T3i, is the latest, greatest generation of the Rebel family.  I don't know the specs, but I'd guess that's it's much more well apointed than the XS, and probably a good bit more expensive.
> ...


Well, as of now, i'd like to go quite far with photography, so I was looking for a camera substantially better than the xs, but that will last at least 2 to 3 years
So as of now, im looking up stuff and comparisons like crazy, and the 7D i think is maybe just a wee bit out of my price range, but not that you're mentioning it, im starting to bring it into consideration.  I suppose if i save up just a little longer and not rush into things i could offord it
As for lenses, i wanted to buy a camera with something like an 18-250 lens, considering my 18-55 is deceased : (  
So in all, buying the 7d, with the lens,and maybe on or two other lenses, will cost alot... looks like i have LOTS of saving up to do
Thanks


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just go here snapsort.com and you can compare the cameras and it will give the pros and cons of each in terms of features.


----------



## iNick (Jun 20, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Just go here snapsort.com and you can compare the cameras and it will give the pros and cons of each in terms of features.



great site!


----------



## Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> As for lenses, i wanted to buy a camera with something like an 18-250 lens, considering my 18-55 is deceased : (


Oh noes. If you're planning to go far, I'd really change the strategy. Get lens, real glass, not some tourist lens like the 18-250. If you can, stay with the XS for a while and spend your money on some quality glass. It will be a good investment for years. If you really feel you're being limited by the XS (though I think it's more like your lens are limiting the XS right now), get the T3i and again, lens. Having a 7D, or even a 60D with a 18-250 hanging in front of it won't do you any good.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for glass. id say splash some cash on the glass first. a body will only get you so far.. and then start to go outdated. glass will not


----------



## Overread (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Pro DSLR + Cheapo Lens vs "Cheapo" DSLR + Pro Lens&#x202c;&rlm;

Should give you some ideas to think on. In short if you want to go for quality then its best to generally start investing your cash into very good lenses before you start investing in bodies. This is even more true with high MP bodies since they quickly start to outresolve and show up more errors in cheaper glass.
Lenses like the 18-250mm do have a place, but its the position of a convenience lens with a lot of general shortfalls compared to higher model lenses. It's great for a holiday lens, small, light and long focal range coverage. But its not the choice if you want quality.


----------



## PJL (Jun 21, 2011)

Overread said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Pro DSLR + Cheapo Lens vs "Cheapo" DSLR + Pro Lens&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Should give you some ideas to think on. In short if you want to go for quality then its best to generally start investing your cash into very good lenses before you start investing in bodies. This is even more true with high MP bodies since they quickly start to outresolve and show up more errors in cheaper glass.
> Lenses like the 18-250mm do have a place, but its the position of a convenience lens with a lot of general shortfalls compared to higher model lenses. It's great for a holiday lens, small, light and long focal range coverage. But its not the choice if you want quality.


I'll just jump in as concurring with the above opinions.

Usually, the really wide-range zooms have problems with sharpness and distortion (the picture will look pinched in -- "pin-cushion" -- or bowed out -- "barrel").  They're also usually pretty slow aperture-wise.  That's even the case with more expensive glass -- there's a reason the f/2.8 70-200 IS is $1,500 more than the f/4.0 70-200 IS.

If you're going to get zoom lenses, you're better off with ones that don't cover such a dramatic focal length range.  It's also worth looking into prime lenses, depending on the type of photography you plan to be doing.


----------



## Ajlista (Jun 21, 2011)

PJL said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - &#x202a;Pro DSLR + Cheapo Lens vs "Cheapo" DSLR + Pro Lens&#x202c;&rlm;
> ...


I like to vary what im photographing 
So i figured the 18-250 would be good so i can use it for shots i dont need zoomed in, or i can use it to zoom in on something in nature
I wanted one lens, that i could use for a lot of different things
And not that you guys are mentioning it, i think i will go with new lenses first
Its just i have so much trouble choosing
Could anyone suggest something?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 21, 2011)

> I like to vary what im photographing
> So i figured the 18-250 would be good so i can use it for shots i dont need zoomed in, or i can use it to zoom in on something in nature
> I wanted one lens, that i could use for a lot of different things


That's the idea with a lens like that...but it comes at the cost of image quality.  That's why you will find that top quality zoom lenses rarely go over 3x.  17-55mm, 24-70mm, 70-200mm.  

Most of us care more about image quality than the convenience of a 13x lens like that.  

You can use just about any lens for just about any subject...you just need to be creative.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2011)

I would choose the 60D, as that's GOD's camera...

See it?? Take it?? hah!

/thread jack


----------



## PJL (Jun 21, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I would choose the 60D, as that's GOD's camera...
> 
> See it?? Take it?? hah!
> 
> /thread jack


God shoots a Hasselblad with a Phase One digital back, blasphemer.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 21, 2011)

PJL said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > I would choose the 60D, as that's GOD's camera...
> ...



Hasselwhat?


----------



## 60Downer (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought the 60D this Winter, before the T3i came out.  I basically wanted the T2i because of its lower price, but decided on the 60D for the pivoting view screen.  My 18-135 lens seems big for the camera, so I would hate to see it on the smaller T3i, yet that's the lens I still would have got if I got the T3i.  They say the 60D is built more rugged, and if that's the case, I am glad that I got it.  Nonetheless, I would like to try the T3i and compare it.  If the build is the same, then since I don't need the faster speeds of the 60D, I would be okay with the T3i.
I got mine at Amazon with the Lens and body as a kit.  I bought an extra battery and a 32 gb memory.  I would buy a 16 gb if I did it over, unless I was going on a big trip and wanted one to cover it all.  Since original purchase, I bought the Canon pivoting speedflash.  It's expensive, but worth it.


----------



## vtf (Jul 5, 2011)

Compaq said:


> PJL said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...



A Hasselhoff.


----------



## BJF (Jul 5, 2011)

You subject of the thread gave the answer.   Here you are some references.

Canon XS + price

Canon T3i + price

Canon 60D + price


----------



## enzodm (Jul 6, 2011)

An additional advantage of 60D is the better viewfinder, apart from coverage: pentaprism vs. pentamirror and larger size. In case you need it, of course.
I'm in the same boat, but having a number of old manual focus lenses, viewfinder is almost the only reason why I would like to upgrade, and Xs ->T3i does not add much from this point of view.


----------



## stephanieclark (Jul 6, 2011)

In addition to the original post, what value would a cropped vs uncropped  sensor be? Pardon my ignorance but I thought the 7d did not have a cropped sensor where as the 60d does? Or is it all irrelevant based on you lens choice?


----------



## enzodm (Jul 6, 2011)

stephanieclark said:


> In addition to the original post, what value would a cropped vs uncropped  sensor be? Pardon my ignorance but I thought the 7d did not have a cropped sensor where as the 60d does? Or is it all irrelevant based on you lens choice?


they have (more or less) the same sensor, which is also the same as T3i.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just going to answer the original question with this: If you have to ask, you're not ready to upgrade yet.


----------

